# rear bumper



## jetski

we have a swift ace roma 2005 unfortunately on holiday caught the rear bumper offside it cracked and part fell off . price to replace
£866.70 plus vat . its not the full bumper only a piece about two feet wide that returns around the side and has the rear light in. anybody know where we can have it repaired or whatever 
price quoted for nearside was £250.00 so why so dear for the offside is this the side everybody catches so they make more money,


----------



## erneboy

I would think any good body shop could fix it, try visiting a few. Small might be better than big and don't bother with MH specialists is my advice, Alan.

Edit, I assume you have the bit which broke off?


----------



## jetski

unfortunately the bit fell off as we were driving down the road
so we dont have it


----------



## rayrecrok

A photo would be good then we might be able to pin down the best method of repairs..

I had a similar problem when a nice motorist knocked a big cone on a Spanish motorway across from his side of the road in some roadworks onto my side, and straight under the van leaving me no options at the speed it was travelling but to run over it.
A lot of banging and my van spat it out from under the van near the passenger door, to be run over by the car behind me.. Result the fiberglass skirt that wraps round at low level was ripped off and now was sticking out at right angles to the van, from nearly half way down the habitation cab.. Bugger!.

If I drove at 25 mph the section closed itself back on the to van, any faster it swung wildly back out.. Had a nice traffic build up when I found some where to stop a good 20 miles down the road.

I carried my usual drill and drills, a traveling comprehensive tool kit, so I started to try and fix it back, there was a wooden batten glassed to the van and if I drilled a hole through the fiberglass I cab easily fix it back to that again.

Except I didn't have a screw to fix it back with.. What a joiner without screws, I literally have thousands in my workshop at home.  ..
So set off walking up and down the country road we had stopped on looking for a screw.. There were no lady's about so I carried on looking for a fixing, and bugger me 20 ft down the road was 3" x 10 Phillips screw perfect for the job. 

The upshot was the temporary repair got forgot about for a couple of years until one nice day I remembered and set about fixing it. I got some zinc gauze and stuck it to the back of the skirt where the hole was with Sikaflex mastic, when it had gone off i Built the missing part up with glass fibre repair, finished it with wet and dry to get it down to the contours of the skirt, took it round to my local garage as they do respraying, they sprayed it up with a paint they mixed themselves which was a perfect match for the grey skirt and that was that..

Oh and I got a brand new roof box out of them, The daft sods knocked mine off the top of as they were driving into the paint shop.

A bit of a SAGA but there you go. :roll: .. And the moral of the story.. Never be without a screw, make sure you take a selection of fixings with you in the van, whether abroad or over here.. In life you can't have too many screws. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray


----------



## erneboy

Unlucky not getting the bit. As Ray says, let's see a photo. Maybe a new bit could be fabricated without too much difficulty. The more curved the more difficult. Flat or flatish is not so difficult, Alan.


----------



## gnscloz

can u post a picture is it a end piece broken


----------



## Jumbocruiser

I would imagine the bumper is made in three sections, similar to our 2002 Ace Milano:









Quite possibly in blue also but the same mouldings can be found on a whole range of Swift MHs, some are blue but most seem to be grey or white.

I imagine the blue ones are very hard to come by as many blue trimmed MHs have mismatched corner mouldings.

If you can get the correct moulding, it could be cost effective to get it painted to match, or even paint the whole bumper/ skirt to match.


----------

